# do you like twlight



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

hi I LOVE TWLIGHT I AM IN LOVE I MEAN LOVE WITH IT OMG LOVE IT IF YOU LIKE IT POST AND TELL ME YOUR FAV CARETER AND IF YOU READ THE BOOKS AND SAW THE MOVIE I LOVE TWLIGHT


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh. My. Gawd. x.x


----------



## Resonate (Mar 28, 2009)

Not. At. All.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

No, Twilight sucks.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

oh ome (oh my edwars) call me crazy idc i just love it ome watch the movie i am soo sad i am re readeing the books and i am kateing my time cuz the new moon is comeing in november also i am team edward<3


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> oh ome (oh my edwars) call me crazy idc i just love it ome watch the movie i am soo sad i am re readeing the books and i am kateing my time cuz the new moon is comeing in november also i am team edward<3


It has gotten to it.
A question:
Does your obsession for Twilight affect your grammar?


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

oh sorry i am just soo tired i live in USA it is 10:46pm here and you see i wachted the movie 4 time today and i did not take a nap withc i was hopeing to also Mr_hobo umm i never said anything about the movei well yeah i did but the movie stinked i went to see it the day it came out at 12:00AM AND  the same for harry potter what is wrong with likeing it soo much huh


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

you shall be shot


----------



## Resonate (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> oh sorry i am just soo tired i live in USA it is 10:46pm here and you see i wachted the movie 4 time today and i did not take a nap withc i was hopeing to also Mr_hobo umm i never said anything about the movei well yeah i did but the movie stinked i went to see it the day it came out at 12:00AM AND  the same for harry potter what is wrong with likeing it soo much huh


0.0

Run that by me again please?  Slowly...


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

what dose that have to do with anything if you wachted the movie or read even the first 3 cpt in the book you would know why they call it Twlight


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

i am really tried cuz i wached a movie 4 time (twlight) ok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

This topic was hell waiting to happen.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i am really tried cuz i wached a movie 4 time (twlight) ok


No one gives a *censored.2.0*.

Learn to construct your sentences and use grammar, please.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

dont be mean COFFEEBEAN! what kinda name is that


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

Not another one..

Twilight fails, face it. It's an epic failure to all the universe. I even heard the people who played the characters in the movie hate Twilight. It's that bad.

Please learn some better spelling and grammar. I can barely make out what you're saying.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

hay i loev twilight i think edward cullen is teh hottest guy evar <33333 i dun no y more guys rn't lyke edward <33333 EDWARD CULLENNNNNNNNN <33333 SO CUTE


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> dont be mean COFFEEBEAN! what kinda name is that


A very cool one.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edward cullen is a better name
im changing my name to mr. cullen


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> dont be mean COFFEEBEAN! what kinda name is that


That's irrelevant.
What the *censored.3.0* does that have to do with anything?


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

yo you should check my myspace how much twlight i have


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Storm please close this.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> yo you should check my myspace how much twlight i have


No thanks. <_<


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

EDWARD <3333


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

twilight = best book ever


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> yo you should check my myspace how much twlight i have


I'd rather be shot in the head twenty times.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

ok well i love love  love twlight nothing wrong with it we al got something we love love love you might thing my twlight love it dumb well idc


----------



## Puckbean (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> hay i loev twilight i think edward cullen is teh hottest guy evar <33333 i dun no y more guys rn't lyke edward <33333 EDWARD CULLENNNNNNNNN <33333 SO CUTE


sooo that makes twilight awesome right? because someone looks good. makes sense.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Hm this topic needs to be closed or the Twilight Fans will join.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

i was not talking to you why are you guys soo mean


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Cause we hate Twilight. GTFU


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i was not talking to you why are you guys soo mean


It's simple really.

Twilight = Epic Fail


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i was not talking to you why are you guys soo mean


You posted this publicly.
You were speaking to everyone.

We're not mean. You're just 5.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

ok well you hate twlight i hate hate hate pokeymon


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

u guys r mean why does harry potter get 2 b popular but not twilight


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

no...


----------



## Resonate (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i was not talking to you why are you guys soo mean


We're not being mean.  We just hate Twilight.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

waht dose 5 mean you called me 5 huh *couphs* weirdo


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ok well you hate twlight i hate hate hate pokeymon


Well then I'm going to start hating Twilight even more.

Pokemon = Win in my book.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ok well you hate twlight i hate hate hate pokeymon


1. I don't hate Twilight. I have the books, but I must admit Stephenie Meyer is not a good author.
2. That's stupid and irrelevant.
3. You misspelled Pokemon.

Epic fail?
Oh yes. Yes indeed.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> waht dose 5 mean you called me 5 huh *couphs* weirdo


::Lights self on fire with a lighter:: Grammar fail... Selfsdestruct...

5
4
3
2
1

BOOM


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> waht dose 5 mean you called me 5 huh *couphs* weirdo


::Lights self on fire with a lighter:: Grammar fail... Selfsdestruct...

5
4
3
2
1

BOOM


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

oh well just say i asked 'do you like twlight" not i like twilght so trash talk me no it is a yes or no qusetion you can say your opinon but not MEAN STUFF


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


twilight is best book ever
borat says "is good"


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> oh well just say i asked 'do you like twlight" not i like twilght so trash talk me no it is a yes or no qusetion you can say your opinon but not MEAN STUFF


I never said 'mean' stuff.
You're making me want to start though.

Is it really that difficult to write properly?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For her, obviously..


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

plz plz plz stop makeing fun of how i spell things wrong plz stop plz it really hurts my feeling i am dislethisc i can't read right and i mess up thing ok stop plz


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's acting like a 5 year old.
This is quite sad.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> oh well just say i asked 'do you like twlight" not i like twilght so trash talk me no it is a yes or no qusetion you can say your opinon but not MEAN STUFF






			
				pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Not. At. All.


...Would you indubitably mind to please improve your grammar transcendentally sufficient enough for comprehension?

Kthxbai.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> plz plz plz stop makeing fun of how i spell things wrong plz stop plz it really hurts my feeling i am dislethisc i can't read right and i mess up thing ok stop plz


rly?
omg u guys r so mean to her


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bleh, I hate Twilight. >_>


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah it is hard for me and i can't help it i was born like it ok i am soo lucky i am  in a regular class well i am dileckic but not alot i can read really really good and i love towlight cuz eventhoug edward is a vampire nd she still loves him she looks down from the vampire she takes him how he is and ppl should do the same for me when i m dislesctic well iam not alot can't spell right soo take me for i am


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its hard 2 take a guy serious cald pootman
wtf kind of name is that lol
i cant comprehend ur name sufficently


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> yeah it is hard for me and i can't help it i was born like it ok i am soo lucky i am  in a regular class well i am dileckic but not alot i can read really really good and i love towlight cuz eventhoug edward is a vampire nd she still loves him she looks down from the vampire she takes him how he is and ppl should do the same for me when i m dislesctic well iam not alot can't spell right soo take me for i am


...I got a PM from you before and you wrote with much better grammar then now...

*couldn't understand anything you said*


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed. you should see the stuff she PMed


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> plz plz plz stop makeing fun of how i spell things wrong plz stop plz it really hurts my feeling i am dislethisc i can't read right and i mess up thing ok stop plz


You're actually adding more letters to a word than needed and just because you're dyslexic doesn't mean you can't add your damn periods and commas.

Excuses, excuses.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

i am sorry i can't spell right i am sorry i just..can't help it i try alot trust me


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she dosnt hav 2 raise herslf 2 ur stamndards


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said.

Received a PM from her before. She wanted to friend me on CF. She used way better spelling and grammar there, than here.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah but i mess things up i am sorry for the commas it is not an exssuce,it is the truth.Noboady is perfect ok!


----------



## flabbergasted (Mar 28, 2009)

wow, okay...

everyone calm down, its no big deal.

if she wants to talk like that, or can't write any better, it doesn't hurt anyone



I USED to like the books, then the movie ruined it for me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i am sorry i can't spell right i am sorry i just..can't help it i try alot trust me


The surprising part is that you read a thick book such as Twilight being 'dyslexic' 
 <_<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^
What she said.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


el oh elz, but you should've said "lower herself" 

but this is what happens when a pregnant mom smokes :\


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats harsh man not kool


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

PLZ SHUT IT PLZ YEAHI DID READ IT I AM A in reading cuz i just can't spell i miss up the spelling parts.But i can read in fact, i love reading.And writeing because you can chane the story,Or the ending is your choice.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

PLZ SHUT IT PLZ YEAHI DID READ IT I AM A in reading cuz i just can't spell i miss up the spelling parts.But i can read in fact, i love reading.And writeing because you can chane the story,Or the ending is your choice.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya dats da p01nt


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

My mom umm I am the yongest my mom never smoked or drank


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> My mom umm I am the yongest my mom never smoked or drank


My parents smoke and I can spell.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> PLZ SHUT IT PLZ YEAHI DID READ IT I AM A in reading cuz i just can't spell i miss up the spelling parts.But i can read in fact, i love reading.And writeing because you can chane the story,Or the ending is your choice.


have you ever considered a keyboard with braille on it?

you don't need to read it


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


health class lies

maybe second hand smoking


----------



## flabbergasted (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeeze, everyone just drop it.

It doesn't matter AT ALL, if she spells correctly or not.

This has all been blown way out of proportion, and it needs to just be

DROPPED.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

my dad is dislexic and nothing wrong with it also i am only partly dislexic and i can read when i am reading,i don't mess up things.only when i spell usally on the computer.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Oh. My. Gawd. x.x


in. Deed.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> my dad is dislexic and nothing wrong with it also i am only partly dislexic and i can read when i am reading,i don't mess up things.only when i spell usally on the computer.


If you write perfectly you sure can type perfectly.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> my dad is dislexic and nothing wrong with it also i am only partly dislexic and i can read when i am reading,i don't mess up things.*only when i spell usally on the computer.*


So your saying it's only on the computer? 

..That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

my mom never did also last time i checked if she did or not,she did not though,it is non of you stuck up biss


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> yeah it is hard for me and i can't help it i was born like it ok i am soo lucky i am  in a regular class well i am dileckic but not alot i can read really really good and i love towlight cuz eventhoug edward is a vampire nd she still loves him she looks down from the vampire she takes him how he is and ppl should do the same for me when i m dislesctic well iam not alot can't spell right soo take me for i am


*
You must be somewhat over the age of 9, (and your on this website, which means you have  somewhat comprehension of what this site is about) which means, at your age, you would have been already taught how to properly spell, so if your dyslexic, your grammar should be ALOT better, considering what your age should be. Btw, if your reading Twilight, thats like at least a 7th grade reading level, wouldnt that be hard to read if your dyslexic? 
Just saying. o_o*


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> my mom never did also last time i checked if she did or not,she did not though,it is non of you stuck up biss


Didn't what?

I'm lost here.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah when i am on the computer i think of it as my own world i don't need to spell right and stuff please Leave me alone


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> my mom never did also last time i checked if she did or not,she did not though,it is non of you stuck up biss


What did she check? What your looking at on your computer?




NOW WHIMEY WOOH CRANK THAT TWILIGHT FAN. OH!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> yeah when i am on the computer i think of it as my own world i don't need to spell right and stuff please Leave me alone


Yeah, but it makes it extremely hard for others to read.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

.............Phail at spelling twilight.....xD
Not really shure if I like it or nawt, xP


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> yeah when i am on the computer i think of it as my own world i don't need to spell right and stuff please Leave me alone


You're posting on a forum.
This isn't your own little world. Here people actually want to understand what you're saying.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

no i just mess uo fir example:if i am spelling say :like i would do it like;liek but.  So now you are makeing fun of my dislexia


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> no i just mess uo fir example:if i am spelling say :like i would do it like;liek but.  So now you are makeing fun of my dislexia


Hmmm, so your to exciting to type normal?


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> no i just mess uo fir example:if i am spelling say :like i would do it like;liek but.  So now you are makeing fun of my dislexia


o_o
Im not even gonna try to read your sentences anymore.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> no i just mess uo fir example:if i am spelling say :like i would do it like;liek but.  So now you are makeing fun of my dislexia


Get Firefox, it helps with the spelling... <_<


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

well i am sorry i am not up to your likeing point i amsorry i am dislexic,can't spell proply,or anything can someone back me up on this plz!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> well i am sorry i am not up to your likeing point i amsorry i am dislexic,can't spell proply,or anything can someone back me up on this plz!


I'm with mai wifey (coffeh) xP


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

plz guys stop plz


----------



## dsmaster64 (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate it, personally. They made vampires gay.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> well i am sorry i am not up to your likeing point i amsorry i am dislexic,can't spell proply,or anything can someone back me up on this plz!


How do you read a book?

You sure know how to spell the wors and say them correctly.-


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

This thread is now about chocolate pie.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> This thread is now about chocolate pie.


Yum?

P.S. Twilight sucks.com


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> well i am sorry i am not up to your likeing point i amsorry i am dislexic,can't spell proply,or anything can someone back me up on this plz!


twilight fan + can't spell (get a keyboard with braille seriously) = world hates you


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> well i am sorry i am not up to your likeing point i amsorry i am dislexic,can't spell proply,or anything can someone back me up on this plz!


If that's true, the dyslexia thing, and you're grammar is going to continue like that I have two things to tell you: you're going to be called a n00b and you won't last long here. ^^


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

I never had chocolate pie before..


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> well i am sorry i am not up to your likeing point i amsorry i am dislexic,can't spell proply,or anything can someone back me up on this plz!


Wether he is dyslexic or not, you can under stand *MOST* of his sentences right?
Just leave him alone.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

I personally love chocolate pie fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll help her once...

Dyslexia is a learning disability that manifests itself primarily as a difficulty with written language, particularly with reading. It is separate and distinct from reading difficulties resulting from other causes, such as a non-neurological deficiency with vision or hearing, or from poor or inadequate reading instruction.[1] Evidence suggests that dyslexia results from differences in how the brain processes written and spoken language. Although dyslexia is thought to be the result of a neurological difference, it is not an intellectual disability. Dyslexia is diagnosed in people of all levels of intelligence.[2]


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya cofeeadict will eat you


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough* I thinks its a girl..


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> I never had chocolate pie before..


How could you not? It's by far the best piece of work ever crafted by the HANDS OF MANKIND.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

ok you can hate Twlight your opinion, I can not get mad over that.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you cant understand her, thats your problem.
I can understand her about 85% of the time.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we shouldn't need to translate it (i use dictionary.reference.com  )


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel ashamed.
I'll go eat some choco pie *right now.*


----------



## dsmaster64 (Mar 28, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walk to the nearest pie shop and eat every atom of chocolate pie or we will eat you.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!
You'll enjoy the heck out of it when you eat it, and that is my guarantee!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

SOunds delicious


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm heading to the pie shop.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> I'm heading to the pie shop.


Grab meh a pie too xP


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does everybody say "I like pie"
I mean seriouslly,its not funny and its old.
Anyways,Pie is no good compared to *drumroll*.......*TACOS!*

lol



But really, i like tacos better then pie.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*O*key.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll shoot you too


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gulp*

For what?, Food racism?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

We're not saying we like pie, we're saying we LOVE pie... and not just any pie, chocolate pie!
Besides, cake is even worse, the whole 'caek is a lie' fad is even more played out.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

I like both, Tacos and pie.
*squishes a pie and taco together* yum.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> We're not saying we like pie, we're saying we LOVE pie... and not just any pie, chocolate pie!
> Besides, cake is even worse, the whole 'caek is a lie' fad is even more played out.


I still like TACOS

XD


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tacos > pie *NO!*


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

you guys r funny


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> We're not saying we like pie, we're saying we LOVE pie... and not just any pie, chocolate pie!
> Besides, cake is even worse, the whole 'caek is a lie' fad is even more played out.


Don't diss teh cake >:[]
 :throwingrottenapples: 
LOL.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine......

Tacos = Pie


is that good?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I like both, Tacos and pie.
> *squishes a pie and taco together* yum.


Taco Pie from Taco Bell! Now that's something to go get right now.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUCK!
I hate Taco bell!  Their meat is grade D!


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> you guys r funny


you can't talk anymore nao die

@smasher: pie > tacos or die


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

Cake = win.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, What about....


Pie = Cake + Tacos

Is that good?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya but you only live for a day

3 strikes = your out


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and......

3 outs = 1 inning
9 innings = 1 game
4 balls = one base
double = 2nd base
triple = 3rd base
single = 1st base
dead ball = fist base

XD


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baseball is a bat-and-ball sport played between two teams of nine players each. The goal of baseball is to score runs by hitting a thrown ball with a bat and touching a series of four markers called bases arranged at the corners of a ninety-foot square, or diamond. Players on one team (the batting team) take turns hitting against the pitcher on the other team (the fielding team), which tries to stop them from scoring runs by getting hitters out in any of several ways.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

._.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm....
i know that


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, me too.
._.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, What the heck are we talkin about!?
Isnt this a twilight topic? WOW, we are waaaaaay out there....


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the creater is a noob and the world hates twilight fans

change topic to chocolate pie


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EH?

I thought we were on baseball.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooooo


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

THE TOPIC IS NOW..

-CAKE.-


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW smasher, cooler is on your peeps rule list. xD
*avoids that........NVM*


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 28, 2009)

i like it, but im not obsessed.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Have the perfect Solution!

*angels sing*

*CHOCO-PIE BALL!*


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldnt the chocolate smash after been thrown at the bat?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

Throws a choco-ball at someone's face,




EDIT:


I wonder if this thread will get locked,,,,,,,,hmmm xD


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG TWAAAIIIIILAIIIIIIIIT! <33333333333333333333333333




No, its *censored.2.0*.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 29, 2009)

no twilight sucks ass


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> no twilight sucks ass


And leghair.




And toenails...



And... Um... hair.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

I read teh books, but I don't like twilight. HA


----------



## Majora (Mar 29, 2009)

Ihavn


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Funny how teenage girls obssess over a fictional vampire.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Funny how teenage girls obssess over a fictional vampire.


Omg anoe! He's sooooo hawwwwt! :O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok.
Fact: 
1. Vampires only exsisted in the middle ages but all of the catholics killed them all.
2. There is no such thing as a magical man that will protect you, there are men that will protect you, but they can be killed and don't have magical vampire powers.
That's reality.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Vampires existed in the middle ages?

Meh, you learn summat new every day.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. funny


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Vampires existed in the middle ages?
> 
> Meh, you learn summat new every day.


So did Dragons and Wizards.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we were obviously better back then... We killed all these mythical creatures and were fine, whereas nowadays we can't protect ourselves from the odd wild animal... =/


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back then we had swords and muscles.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 29, 2009)

Twilight, eh? Unless it's the Twilight Realm from Zelda...No.Just no.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Legend of Zelda :Twilight Princess is coool xD


----------



## SamXX (Mar 29, 2009)

Not heard of twlight.
Twilight I have heard of.
Not twlight.
I don't like Twilight.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't like twilight. 
Megamannt125 is a fanboy of Twilight xP


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

fyi to be exact Edward cullen is the bast and we dont say omg  it is ome eome meande OH MY EDWARD


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 29, 2009)

ewww... twillight...

btw, nice grammar


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

ewww... twillight...

btw, nice grammar<~~~

thanks Ray_Lofstand for the grammar part lol


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> its hard 2 take a guy serious cald pootman
> wtf kind of name is that lol
> i cant comprehend ur name sufficently


Well...
I use that Name for Everything, and it's based off of my Cartoons I made when I was younger.  No one else seems to have trouble comprehending.

Btw: Chocolate Pie is awesome.  We make it every year for Thanksgiving.  Homemade is the way to go!  It is the best desert on the planet 100% guaranteed.

Yummm....  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

lol whoever made this topic was begging for a flame war


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ewww... twillight...
> 
> btw, nice grammar<~~~
> 
> thanks Ray_Lofstand for the grammar part lol


congrats!

you're one of the 23 guy's that is typing my name wrong -.-"


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

oh sorry, for spelling it wrong.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> lol whoever made this topic was begging for a flame war


Yeah but it passed.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)

It's you again that n00b who likes Twilight.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea but this is still active, there might be another one


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> oh sorry, for spelling it wrong.


you should be! D:<

[j/k] xD


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

Ray_lofstad  lol sorry is it right now???


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confession:  Whenever I read your user name out loud I can never get it right.  =P

I always pronounce it:  "Ray of Lovestead" or "Ray is love of stead"  XD


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

lol
can someone help me with this thing on tbt?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought the subject changed to Chocolate pie?  :gyroidconfused: 

I thought we were done with twilight.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i say Ray Istofad   ^_^


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in Norway we pronounce it diffrent! xD

btw, lofstad is the farm im living on x]


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

also RockmanEXE :my aunt saids that i say i like edward she said no cuz he sparcle he is prob gay lol also he can'y help it he is a HOT vampire


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.  =P

*Deep Breath*

Looaaafssstaaaad.

Okay I think I got it.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 29, 2009)

chicks and gays dig it

i dont


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_< you even spelled it wrong xD


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just pronouncing it out loud.   :veryhappy:


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl! xD

in Norway we got a diffrent R! 

you'll maybe pronounce it right after 3 years of practicing x]


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## PaJami (Mar 29, 2009)

I like Twilight. I'm currently on book #1


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

YOU LIKE TWILGHT!!^^^^
( \_ / )
(<o.0)
( ^  ^ )


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 29, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> It's you again that n00b who likes Twilight.


^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> YOU LIKE TWILGHT!!^^^^
> ( \_ / )
> (<o.0)
> ( ^  ^ )


thats what he wrote...he answered ur question...


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm not much of a Twilight fan... I saw the movie and then..


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought this thread was about chocolate pie and baseball...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Twilight=Fails IMO


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


I lol'd at that.
Nice xP

FLAME WAR, jk xP

I wanna talk about cake, yum~


----------



## Peso (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't want anything to do w/ that kind of stuff...not my type.My mom has read all the books
and then I called her a "Halloweenie" XD.No offense to my mom though.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

I LOVE twilight Princess LOL.
I HATE TWILIGHT. *rips poster's off wall*


----------



## Peso (Mar 29, 2009)

I like "legend of zelda" twilight just not the movie or books.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

Twilight is for fangirls.


----------



## tj7777777 (Mar 29, 2009)

I HATE TWLIGHT!!!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

TWLIGHT is gewd but TWILIGHT is cheap xP
    ^^
Notice, NO 'i'


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

lolwow.

It was aiight.
Im on the 4th book.

(I cant believe people are obsessed with Edward. Hes so frikken ugleh)


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

I wonder when this thread will get locked
STORM COME AND LOCK IT please xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> lolwow.
> 
> It was aiight.
> Im on the 4th book.
> ...


The guy that portrays Edward....
You can't really say "Edward" is ugly unless you imagine him that way...


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Teh actor Rob is ugleh (sorry) but some of his pictures he looks like a drunk (sorry) xP


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagined him to be.. sexii as hell xD
The movie killed it.. but i still imagine Edward sexii xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

Your not allowed to like anything that not many others do here.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 29, 2009)

I actually read Twilight but I *censored.3.0*ing hated it.


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

Robert Pattinson is friggen ugleh. End of story.

But...Taylor Lautner. He is friggen sexxaayy <33333333333


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought this thread was still about Chocolate pie & not Twilight.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

i love Twlight ic what you say!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i love Twlight ic what you say!


Oh wow....
I actually read it before you edited.

I have a life and sorry, you can't have it.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

ACROX: i only like edward, in the movie, and hate tylor in the movie, but i have to say ;i like edward the most but ulgy out of the movie, and taylor is hot hot hot hot not in the moviel.;


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Robert Pattinson is friggen ugleh. End of story.
> 
> But...Taylor Lautner. He is friggen sexxaayy <33333333333


Oh yes<33


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

Trust me i do not want to hear about you messed up life please do us all a favor, you are just stuck up mean to everyone!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

CAKE~


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> Trust me i do not want to hear about you messed up life please do us all a favor, you are just stuck up mean to everyone!


Notice it didn't even say what favor it wanted me to do.


And I'm not mean to everyone. Heck, I'm not even mean.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Coffeh is not mean, she's just being honest
*hugs coffeh*
And her life is cool xPPPP


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

oh go to the first page see how mean she is!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay, I looked at teh first page, SHe wasn't being mean, she was being honest 
*HONEST*


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> oh go to the first page see how mean she is!


Oh I'm soooo sooo sorry little creature!!
I hope I didn't make you cry ;-;
I would feel absolutely horrible if I did!


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

oh stick up for her,i don't care well if she was honest,(whtch she is not) she could of benn nicer.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Of course I'm gonna stick of her x[]
.......*stares out teh window*


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

wow i know you are lieing.  I was born at night,but not last night.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> Trust me i do not want to hear about you messed up life please do us all a favor, you are just stuck up mean to everyone!


Have you ever heard of something called "*Opinions*"?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm sticking up for coffeh .....xD


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank ya very much


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> wow i know you are lieing.  I was born at night,but not last night.


No *censored.2.0*. It's called sarcasm.

 Really? You sure act like you were born last night.
Seriously grow up. I gave an honest opinion, no need to be delirious.


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

Jenn. Dont use big words. I dont understand them xDD (delirious)


@The one person whos obsessed with twilight: Learn to spell


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

1. Coffeh is being honest. i mean cmon now! 
2. No need to freak out seriously -_-"
3. You are gunna lose soo give up.

[COFFEEHH.. this brings back memories.. xD]


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jenn. Dont use big words. I dont understand them xDD (delirious)
> 
> 
> @The one person whos obsessed with twilight: Learn to spell


Oh geez xD
I'm only trying to augment your vocabulary :3

Good times Gabbeh xD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

MIMI you're so gonna lose b/c they're is so many ppl on coffeh's side, xD


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Augment!? 
Im a tardd.
 I dont understand these words!
You should know this by now, Jenn!! xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious? XD
Well use context clues my love xDD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Mimi you should've done some research before posting this topic, =/


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey twilightt n00b.
Wanna hugg? xD


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

Um.
Do you mean to enhance my vocabulary? 
Wait, no. Thats not the right word....Crap.
I mean to make my vocabulary bigger...;D


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hey twilightt n00b.
> Wanna hugg? xD


DOn't hug her, hug meh. .(


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HUGSS NIGHTT* 
I still wanna know.. you kno what i mean.. xD

Anywayss 
i wanna hug teh twilight n00b
seems a little lonely all the way in the corner.. alone.. xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hey twilightt n00b.
> Wanna hugg? xD


You'll be infested Gabbeh D:

Toxic Shock by Pendulum:

It's what we call a global killer
The end of mankind
Doesn't matter where it hits
Nothing will survive
Not even bacteria

ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE D:


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/a9wO2T_872I'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/a9wO2T_872I' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

> ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE D:




Oh noez xD


----------



## PaJami (Mar 29, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Twilight is for fangirls.


Are you calling me a fangirl...?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 29, 2009)

*<big>TWILIGHT? MOAR LIEK</big>*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
*<big>TWILIGHT IS NOTHING BUT A MERE FANTASY OF STEPHANIE MEYER.</big>*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Seriously. It ruined the legend of the vampires. Glittering vampires? What the hell.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/a9wO2T_872I'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/a9wO2T_872I' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Just say no to gay buttsecks teenage vampire movieboats.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL. FTW


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> *<big>TWILIGHT? MOAR LIEK</big>*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually imagined it more like a glowing feeling.. then i saw the movie and i was like *gag*


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But vampires should burn in sunlight.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

They should burn~ BURN!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaah i think that was a little odd. I mean like EVERY legend says that and all of a sudden she says differently.. but it IS a really good romance novel


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

I wonder if teh author was thinking of herself as Bella. *deep in thought* LOL.


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 29, 2009)

ok...

1. i hate it... pm me if you want to know why.
2. there is actually a Twilight Rehabilitation Center in Ohio
3. ... there is no 3 thats all i need


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I wonder if teh author was thinking of herself as Bella. *deep in thought* LOL.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ok...
> 
> 1. i hate it... pm me if you want to know why.
> 2. there is actually a Twilight Rehabilitation Center in Ohio
> 3. ... there is no 3 thats all i need


lmao i laughed at # 2...

is that true?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I wonder if teh author was thinking of herself as Bella. *deep in thought* LOL.


LMFAO, thanks *looks out teh window*


----------



## flabbergasted (Mar 29, 2009)

I just reread the whole thing, and its pretty *censored.3.0*ing hilarious.

and I TOTALLY agree. Vampires should definitely burn in the sunlight.

I'm pretty sure the author was thinking of her self as Bella.

you know three of the characters in the book are her siblings? 

that irritated me a lot for some reason.


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 29, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that is freakin awesome!!

there are at least 30 girls in my school that need to be there.  i'm sure there's already like 30 million in there lol


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 29, 2009)

flabbergasted said:
			
		

> I just reread the whole thing, and its pretty *censored.3.0*ing hilarious.
> 
> and I TOTALLY agree. Vampires should definitely burn in the sunlight.
> 
> ...


I doubt they're siblings.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/spoiler


----------



## flabbergasted (Mar 29, 2009)

I have thee books and in the back of them shes thanking her brothers 

Seth, Paul, and Jacob, who are all important characters of the book.

I don't know why it bugs me so much.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cake is a lie...


Btw, Twilight blows in my opinion.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

The cake is not a lie *crieS* LOL. jk


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 29, 2009)

To quote Tom's signature,

<big><big>_*TWILIGHT MAKES ME WEEP FOR THE FUTURE OF LITERATURE*_</big></big>


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

well iam not sating don't do ur own opinion cuz you can just don't be mean


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> well iam not sating don't do ur own opinion cuz you can just don't be mean


*WHAT!?*


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

coffebean! can we try to be friends?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> coffebean! can we try to be friends?


xDDD
MEMORIESS xD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it memories?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between me & teh coffeh xD

This is funneh


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

opps i mean i am not saying that you can't sa your opinon just try not to be mean


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

..... *stares*


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry for double post



but.....


Storm MIGHT see this,
if he does see this, then he might lock it xPPPPPPP


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww, but the comments are so funny...


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

I know they're funny b/c WE'RE AWESOME


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I know they're funny b/c WE'RE AWESOME


heh

TWILIGHT FREAKK FANS NIGHT!
xD
lmaoo


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, *runs away*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, *runs away*


Yeaah you better RUN! xD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Megah is running with meh, HA


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/a9wO2T_872I


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^ huh

( \_  /  )
(<o.0>) 
(< _ > )o    lol i think it is a bunny or cat i will call it a buncat


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ^^^ huh
> 
> ( \_  /  )
> (<o.0>)
> (< _ > )o    lol i think it is a bunny or cat i will call it a buncat


Its called Quoting. I wasnt talkin bout CHOO!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ^^^ huh
> 
> ( \_  /  )
> (<o.0>)
> (< _ > )o    lol i think it is a bunny or cat i will call it a buncat


CUTE.....xP


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks Jojo oh wait you liked to be called night i am sorry here:thank you night


----------



## Erica9772 (Mar 29, 2009)

omg i *censored.3.0*** love twlight<3


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> thanks Jojo oh wait you liked to be called night i am sorry here:thank you night


THATS RIGHT YOU BETTER CALL MEH NIGHT >;[]


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

haha i will


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

My plan is working muahahahaa*coughs*


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

Most people *as on this thread* dont think the guy who plays Edward in the Twilight movie is hot. 

o_o

...
<big><big><big>I DO.</big></big></big>
*twitch*


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Teh actor ROb is ugleh  but edward in teh book/movie is ........idk


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Teh actor ROb is ugleh  but edward in teh book/movie is ........idk


I think hes a hawteh not an ugleh.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

HOLY *censored.2.0* all this damn spam.

@Twiard You can't mess with coffeebean. It's USELESS She has a mafia of her own.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

wait berrt mangan you like edward *is confused*


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

told ya mimi, everoyne is on coffeh's side xP


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0* all this damn spam.
> 
> @Twiard You can't mess with coffeebean. It's USELESS She has a mafia of her own.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

i want to be coffebeand's friend si do agree with her for the most part


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

poo i mean coffebean!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Storm!!!!! *searches for storm*


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

>


lol whoever made that is a genius


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i want to be coffebeand's friend si do agree with her for the most part


Am I the only one that finds this funny?

They always give in xD


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B/c you're <big>awesome</big> xPP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i want to be coffebeand's friend si do agree with her for the most part


There's this new thing....invented like 1million years ago....
<big><big><big><big><big>
<big>
*E-N-G-L-I-S-H *</big></big></big></big></big></big>

use it.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

no.. i just forget it


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

agents? LOL.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> no.. i just forget it i just dont want hate and ppl to turn agents me


who's an agent?  xD fail.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

sorry stupid brother dose not know how to myob and stay away from my laptop!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

huh?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should add that to you're sig. Minus the Holy *censored.2.0* part. =P


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> sorry stupid brother dose not know how to myob and stay away from my laptop!


I like your excuses. :yes:


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

It gets more hilarious every minute *sarcasm*



Hmm mimi can you under stand this.
cwan yuu pwease tyipe normwal?

LOL. sowwi


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

no really i am the yongest my older sis is in collge and my brother (the middle child) is in 10th and me the yongest


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

ok maybe i type to fast to see what i am typeing sorry! i will work on that lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ok maybe i type to fast to see what i am typeing sorry! i will work on that lol


Typeing  = typing. 

@hobo stop posting you stupid pictures.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

cwan yuu pwease tyipe normwal?


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

how about you cillax at on the typing ok you say i type bad you should my friend Brinna she splled bored: board and bye: buy  & the only way she passes her spelling is she cheats she is fuc*** up


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you stop going on this forum topic?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

@mimi
HUH?


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't talk baby talk also Jojo aka night aren't you like married and have kids and you are playing on a website for the wii lolz that is really Fuc*** up man it said it under you Mai specal friends


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> *how* about you *cillax* _at on the typing_ *ok* you say *i* type bad _you should my friend_ Brinna she *splled* bored: board and bye: buy  & the only way she passes her spelling is she cheats she is fuc*** up


No I will fix all your errors : ) 

#1 Capital "H"
#2 Chill
#3 Um, lolwut?
#4 Okay
#5 Capital "I"
#6 add "see"
#7 Spelled
#8 you can say *censored.3.0*ed up.


I have a  life : (


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> I don't talk baby talk also Jojo aka night aren't you like married and have kids and you are playing on a website for the wii lolz that is really Fuc*** up man it said it under you Mai specal friends


DUDE, what teh FU$#?

I'm not married,or have any babies
I'm just a teenager and coffeh andy, grarret, pally, gabbeh. mirandi know how I look



Gosh, nAO I really hate you >;[]


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow 33 pages?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should I?


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

umm fist of al chillax it is chill and relaxing wow you don't know that no one says chill  anymore wakeup call


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

@mimi, have you ever heard of roleplaying,?

maybe not.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

I just asumed you said :cryindarkness (My daughter) LOL 
sorry!
also hate is a very strong word


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah so, HATE HATE, >:[]


Have you ever heard of *teh jacked up family*?


prolly not >;[]


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

Really i am really REALLY sorry


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

NO, you already lost my BLAH, nvm LOL. xD


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should I stop posting the images? Maybe because there annoying?


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

gtg peace!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

This isn't a chat place, its a forum !!.


I'll stay on topic.
Twilight sucks xD


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 29, 2009)

if i type better will you stop being mean


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought you were leaving?


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 29, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Twilight is for fangirls.


Your Picture Freaks Me Out :'(


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 30, 2009)

hahaha lol


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 30, 2009)

umm, i dont like it


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2009)

I hate Twilight, yes I have read the books, now I hate myself because of it.....


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 30, 2009)

I hate the Twilight series, I've ALWAYS hated the Twilight series, but it only REALLY started to get on my nerves when the movie came out and whipped up all of these crazy fangirl. Now I fear for my life when ever someone asks me "D0 U LIK TWILIGHT!!!!11!101!1?"


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 30, 2009)

*This thread made me go
<big><big><big><big><big>ಠ_ಠ</big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> *This thread made me go
> <big><big><big><big><big>ಠ_ಠ</big></big></big></big></big>*


I was looking for you and your signature!


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> *This thread made me go
> <big><big><big><big><big>ಠ_ಠ</big></big></big></big></big>*


lol, i love your siggy. There was a youtube video about that also, i'll see if I can find it.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks goes to the 2 posts above me.


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2009)

ok, here it is, it wasn't _that_ funny but I liked it.

http://www.youtube.com/v/Wbn9F32TaA0


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 30, 2009)

i like twlight


----------



## djman900 (Mar 30, 2009)

i probably said it b4 chicks and gays dig it and i dont


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> i probably said it b4 chicks and gays dig it and i dont


Great job of the lack of that fail post. "Gays dig in it to" You don't see me babbering my little mouth about or do you?


----------



## djman900 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10* u gay *censored.7.4*


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 30, 2009)

That was uncalled for....


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

Read the books, liked it.
Saw the movie, hated everything to do with Twilight after that.


----------



## Nate (Mar 31, 2009)

MG YA

I LUV EDWRD HE IZ LEIK SOOOOOO HOT IM SRS CUZ HE CULD KILL U NY SEC BUT HE DZNT CUZ HE NOS HO 2 HLD IT BAK BUT U NEVR NO BUT I WULD B FIN WIT HIM BITIN ME CUZ I WNT 2 B VAMPIR WIT HIM

that's right.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 if you like the books who care for the movie


----------



## Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dj
Inda na keih. Menu pata kei ei "weird" lagada, par eh vee "human" a.
gawd english mix


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

Nate said:
			
		

> MG YA
> 
> I LUV EDWRD HE IZ LEIK SOOOOOO HOT IM SRS CUZ HE CULD KILL U NY SEC BUT HE DZNT CUZ HE NOS HO 2 HLD IT BAK BUT U NEVR NO BUT I WULD B FIN WIT HIM BITIN ME CUZ I WNT 2 B VAMPIR WIT HIM
> 
> that's right.


 :throwingrottenapples: 
o-o


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey you like to diss gays? Why don't you get your manly powers and punch me? I thought you little prick who is a ten year old would do that. Come on try. I don't give a *censored.3.0* what you say to me. Just say it in my face. So what if I prefer men? You prefer *censored.8.3*? Oh god you make me gag.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

no i hate it..
just kidding what kind of question is this!!!
TWILIGHT RULEZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pally...
What the....?


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uncalled for, and unwanted. please do dot post this again


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something bad in another language i bet..


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2009)

Let this kid take over. Just go ahead. I  don't care. It's his life and not mine.


----------



## Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooo i didnt swear...
<-<
>->


----------



## djman900 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Define prick (dont even go on dictionary.com)

Im not gunna start a flam with ur gay ass ( to b literal)

U want me 2 say it 2 ur face??

Hmm lets c here ur suckin man balls in florida

and i am here in california yup lemme just extend my arm and punch ur gay face

w.e im done with u *censored.7.4*


----------



## Micah (Apr 1, 2009)

No.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> No, Twilight sucks.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 1, 2009)

This threads still going? 

37 pages of how Twilight sucks...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

My mom just became a Twilitard... <_<


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2009)

DANG IT STORM!
I WILL GET YOU
CHOCHOLATE RAIN! & NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP!


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 1, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me??


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2009)

No Coffee This Is why.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> This threads still going?
> 
> 37 pages of how Twilight sucks...


This.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 1, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And these


----------



## Miranda (Apr 1, 2009)

The books were alright, but not the best. I did enjoy them, but I'm not obsessed. I've read better.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 1, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> The books were alright, but not the best. I did enjoy them, but I'm not obsessed. I've read better.


I agree. I read the books. They were OK, but I've read better.


----------



## Nic (Apr 1, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it.


----------



## Horus (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh did dougheman get unsuspended?


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 1, 2009)

i <3 twlight


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 1, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i <3 twlight


O rly?   Because when I thought you said this....you meant you hated it


> hi I LOVE TWLIGHT I AM IN LOVE I MEAN LOVE WITH IT OMG LOVE IT IF YOU LIKE IT POST AND TELL ME YOUR FAV CARETER AND IF YOU READ THE BOOKS AND SAW THE MOVIE I LOVE TWLIGHT


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 1, 2009)

Twilight is like crack for middle school girls


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 1, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Twilight is like crack for middle school girls


^ this, and 9 year olds are getting their hands on this crack


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 1, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.

Twilight fails.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 2, 2009)

you suck *censored.1.4*


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> you suck *censored.1.4*


No you.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2009)

No.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> No.


You explained it the best.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 2, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> you suck *censored.1.4*


Please elaborate on why he sucks. If you have a reason other then "HE DON LIKE DA TWILIGHT BOOK OR THINK EDWARD IS SMEXY" then, please tell us. If not, please refrain from posting


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 2, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Twilight is like crack for middle school girls


wow that's one of the best descriptions i've ever heard of twilight lol :gyroiddance:


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 2, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> you suck *censored.1.4*


Hey 10 Year Old.  You ever heard of RESPECTING OTHER PEOPLE'S FRIGGIN' OPINIONS?


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 2, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> you suck *censored.1.4*


Wow they should have an age limit on this site... no 10 year olds.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 2, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, maybe then there wont be so much... on the site


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 3, 2009)

Teh 10 year old said a nawty werrrrd D:


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2009)

no i dislike it


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 3, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## julezz (Apr 3, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree too T_T


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Apr 3, 2009)

umm yeah, i think people who read twlight are nuts. liek oh my god, lets jst hang 20 twlight posters in my room. liek really people. no. just no. its a boook. a FICTIONAL book. stop being over obsessed jeez and get a life. oh and i refuse to read the book becuase i refuse to be liek everyone else. i think its the stupidest thing ever. twlight is for faggs. lmfao.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 3, 2009)

I love twilight. Edward is hawwwt  /sarcasm


----------



## Nightray (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, I hate it when I'm not on and everybody posts random stuff. I love twilight xDDDDDD /sacrasm


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 3, 2009)

ayosammyx4 said:
			
		

> umm yeah, i think people who read twlight are nuts. liek oh my god, lets jst hang 20 twlight posters in my room. liek really people. no. just no. its a boook. a FICTIONAL book. stop being over obsessed jeez and get a life. oh and i refuse to read the book becuase i refuse to be liek everyone else. i think its the stupidest thing ever. twlight is for faggs. lmfao.


*gasp* That's a bad word! Don't let Storm see that. <.< >.> lol, I agree with you, but I read the book so that people could stop saying "U jst dun lik da book cuz u havent red it!!!" It was bad, save your brain cells for something better.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 3, 2009)

I read the books, I totally regret it, *sigh
Well Yeah I really don't like twilight, Meyer only made that book b/c she had a dream of herself named Bella and a random guy came up to her and said he is a _vampire_. <-Very true, indeed


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

> I love Twilight, Edward haters GTFU. he's soo hot. /sarcasm


----------



## Nightray (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> > I love Twilight, Edward haters GTFU. he's soo hot. /sarcasm


I know <big>Rigghhtt</big>, You twilight GTFU, Lmfao, /sarcasm xD


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 3, 2009)

I would rather read of a man mutilating his genitals in vivid detail than that *censored.2.6* book series


----------



## Nightray (Apr 3, 2009)

This is topic should get locked already it <big>DIED</big> already.... =/


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 3, 2009)

ok shut up you fat    ass loser


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 3, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ok shut up you fat    ass loser


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>ಠ_ಠ</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

<big>Don't refer to yourself that way. Also, you have to respect people's opinions no matter how nasty they are.</big>


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 3, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ok shut up you fat    ass loser


are you angry just because we dont like thata gay Edwart guy?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 3, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ok shut up you fat    ass loser


 YOU BETTER NOT BE TALKING TO ME, >:[]  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> ok shut up you fat    ass loser


If you were talking to me then I'm sorry.

I have to survive with a family relative having Cancer which caused me to be rude possibly.  And yeah,  Cancer is more important then this *censored.1.2* Edward.  So please, just respect other's opinions and they'll respect yours.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Twilight...
WAIT...
I THOUGHT THIS POST WAS ABOUT CHOCO BASEBALL
o_o
duuude wth day-sha-voo


----------



## JJH (Apr 4, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Twilight...
> WAIT...
> I THOUGHT THIS POST WAS ABOUT CHOCO BASEBALL
> o_o
> duuude wth day-sha-voo


What the hell? Do you even know what deja vu is?


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 4, 2009)

yes, i know that and just they don't have t be mean just "no i don't like twlight"  not a nything mean


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Twilight...
> WAIT...
> I THOUGHT THIS POST WAS ABOUT CHOCO BASEBALL
> o_o
> duuude wth day-sha-voo


I'm still talking about that, but I WANT TO TALK ABOUT CAKE~ yum,


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Oh. My. Gawd. x.x


how did you know what i was thinking?  :O


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

shoooop DA wooooop


----------



## Placktor (Apr 4, 2009)

im suprised they havent closed this with that spaz going on about twillight


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> im suprised they havent closed this with that spaz going on about twillight


I'm surprised too O:


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 4, 2009)

They REALLY should close this...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

If they do
..
..
..
..
INB4LOCK xD


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

4L50 

1N84L0CK


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 4, 2009)

l\l0 1337 14l\l9u4g3 p1z


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 5, 2009)

huh


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 5, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> l\l0 1337 14l\l9u4g3 p1z


He said "No leet language please".


----------



## JJH (Apr 5, 2009)

HAI GUIZ LOOK WUT I CAN DO

( . Y . )

its eyez


----------



## Wish (Apr 5, 2009)

Didnt read/watch Twilight, never will.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 5, 2009)

INB4LOK


----------



## JJH (Apr 5, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> INB4LOK


What the hell?

It's pointless if there's not even a mod/admin in the thread.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 7, 2009)

*censored.3.0*you all


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 7, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*you all


I feel so insulted. D=


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 7, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*you all


We can't help it if Twilight is *censored.2.0*.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 7, 2009)

i h8 it and evry1 shuld h8 this *censored.2.0* 2


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*you all


Lol, don't ask a question if you're going to get angry when people express a different opinion.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 7, 2009)

This is still going? <small><small><small><small><small><small>I thought this was closed...</small></small></small></small></small></small>

 I think this Twilight discussion should be finished. Most people on TBT hate it, so there.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 7, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> This is still going? <small><small><small><small><small><small>I thought this was closed...</small></small></small></small></small></small>


If only....


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 7, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> This is still going? <small><small><small><small><small><small>I thought this was closed...</small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> I think this Twilight discussion should be finished. Most people on TBT hate it, so there.


Thats because MOST of TBT have brains.


MOST.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 7, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> This is still going? <small><small><small><small><small><small>I thought this was closed...</small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> I think this Twilight discussion should be finished. Most people hate it, so there.


fixed


----------



## Resonate (Apr 7, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ My Point exactly.  

I think I'm done here.


----------



## mohawkien (Apr 7, 2009)

I hate Twilight, the movie was annoying, and the book was boring....


----------



## djman900 (Apr 7, 2009)

Every1 please no more let this topic die


----------



## smasher (Apr 7, 2009)

this is insane....


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 7, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> this is insane....


This thread was dying until you came along....


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 7, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> this is insane....


No. THIS. IS. SPARTAAAAA!


----------



## djman900 (Apr 7, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Every1 please no more let this topic die


no more and if you post after this post you just proved you have no life

(Not trying to spam trying to make this topic DIE!!!!)


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 8, 2009)

i posted hahahah you all are *censored.3.0*ing ass holes who have no *censored.3.0*ing taset go to fuvking hell


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Twilight was a terrible novel and movie.

Read Dracula or the Anne Rice novels, which are real *censored.3.0*ing vampire novels.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 8, 2009)

XoxmimiXox said:
			
		

> i posted hahahah you all are *censored.3.0*ing ass holes who have no *censored.3.0*ing taset go to fuvking hell


I know you are but what am I?

Seriously this is getting old.  Please just let this thread die!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 8, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> XoxmimiXox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said. Seriously Mimi, grow up, get a life and let this thread die.


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 8, 2009)

So...*censored.3.0*ing...close! If we let this get off the first two pages, then it'll die. SO DON'T POST!


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

yer i do
jasper rules
i hav red the books and seen the movie


----------



## Placktor (Apr 8, 2009)

lololol there still going on!!! lmao


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 8, 2009)

*shanks the thread* DIE!! Just die already!!!!!


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 8, 2009)

Just stop posting and maybe it'll go away...


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

LIEK omG Twiiliite! EdWard CuLlen iS soO UglEe I LiEk jaCoB bEttaR!

(Wow this was hard to type ^^^^)


----------



## Resonate (Apr 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> *shanks the thread* DIE!! Just die already!!!!!


^^  
Leave it Be!  Wow what a horrible typo. :3

  KILL IT NAO!!  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 8, 2009)

omg hahaha over 400 posts of posting how much twilight SUCKS


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> omg hahaha over 400 posts of posting how much twilight SUCKS


Le gasp! Don't say that to xoxmimixox


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 8, 2009)

Hopefully she can still read. This Twilight stuff is toxic. I'm getting out of here before I die. Laters.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le why not?  2,000 other users have been doing it for the past month now


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le oh yeah! I was one of them! =o


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le YAAY! don't be a twilight HATER lover


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le okie dokie! ♥


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 10, 2009)

hiiiii people cc i am not letting it die well i hope you dieee!!!


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Apr 12, 2009)

hi yaaaaaa peepsssss


----------



## smasher (Apr 12, 2009)

NO! THIS AGIAN
hahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 12, 2009)

Twilight sucks rooster


----------



## Nightray (Apr 12, 2009)

Omg!!!!1!11!one!1!!!!eleven!!!!1111111!
Why did she bump this old cheap topic >:[]


----------



## wookieebeast (Apr 12, 2009)

i read twighlight on a bet and it is the most chic-flic book ever!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 12, 2009)

No it's not good!!


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 12, 2009)

lol@ Twilight hate reaching 48 pages


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> No, Twilight sucks.


true Twilight did suck.I don't get why everyone at school likes it? pleas answer my question!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I saw the movie and it wasn't that bad.
But I will not read the books, too lazy for that.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

I only went to see it because Taylor Lautner was in it :]


----------



## smasher (Apr 12, 2009)

LET this thread die!


----------



## Nic (Apr 12, 2009)

Please read.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 12, 2009)

Die, Thread DIEEEE! xd


----------



## John102 (Apr 12, 2009)

i like it as much as i like getting shot


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 12, 2009)

Alright. Reporting time.

EDIT: INB4BLOCK.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 12, 2009)

Board Rules said:
			
		

> No Flaming
> Flaming is a form of severe arguing and is not tolerated at The Bell Tree. Disagreeing is fine, but it shouldn't get out of hand. Major flaming will result in a suspension, but the consequences will increase if it is continued. Belittling comments and personal attacks are strictly prohibited. If you see one or more members flaming each other, please report them to a moderator using the "Report" button.



http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/boardrules/

Some have already been banned.


----------

